# Got beer?



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope to bottle it on Sunday. 5 gallons of a Real Ale Fireman's #4 copy..


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Holy sweet Jesus, that looks like some awesome brew!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Makes me want to break out the home brew stuff and actually brew a batch.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Got it bottled over the weekend. Was sloppy when I racked the first time and when I transfered into my bottle bucket. I only got 39 bottles. 

Had to toss around a gallon cause I forgot to boil my cane sugar in some water so I could bottle carb. Lessons learned.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks good, I kegged my latest a few days ago, an Octoberfest, yum...


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks verry tastey I will have to get into brewing it myslef one of these days. Would you post some pics of the beer bottled?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I could, but it'd just be bottles. I will be drinking some next weekend after I move.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Lookin' good! I can't wait to get back to brewing. I'll be looking into kegging equipment this spring.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah.. bottles SUCK! My next thing to make is Mead.. I want to brew one more beer before I decide how I like doing all this. Kegging cost some cash and I just want to be sure I like it. I'm new to drinking beer, though mead is good and I could keg that stuff.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

I have some small batches of mead just bottled (originally hit the carboy in May 09). One rhubarb and one strawberry rhubarb. Also a rhubarb wine (no honey). We tried a bit of the wine on New Years and it definitely needs some more conditioning time. hahaha


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like one night of drinking for me!!!


----------

